# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  link προς βαρκιζα

## mikemtb

Μετα απο homework επι το χαρτη (wind), ανακαλυψα τα εξης. ο tserts #10120 βλεπει ΟΛΗ τη βαρκιζα, εκει υπαρχουν 8-9 ατομα, ολο και καποιος θα μπορεσει να κανει bb και να βγει μετα αγ.μαρινα (σε μενα δηλαδη-ειμαστε 7 ατομα)  ::  (μεσω κομβου 'test ert'). 
Οπως επισεις βλεπει και τον petsat #12131 για περιοχες σαρωνιδα και κατω!
πιο κοντα ειναι ετσι, παρα απο αιγινα, ε?  ::  
τι προτεινετε?
μπορω να βοηθησω σε εξοπλισμο και χρονο...

----------


## Cha0s

Άντε δρομολογείστε το λινκ από tserts το συντομότερο!

Να δούμε λίγο traffic από Βούλα μεριά να ξεμουδιάσουν τα λινκς  ::

----------


## mikemtb

τι να κανω μωρε... εχω ολη την καλη διαθεση, αλλα πρεπει κ αυτος ο ανθρωπος να μπορει να βαλει αλλο 1 dish... δεν εχουμε ολοι απειρες δυνατοτητες!
Απλα ειπα να ξεφυγω απο την φαση της 'παθητικης' αναμονης και ψαχνοντας λιγο, να ταραξω λιγο τα νερα στις περιοχες μας, μπας κ δουμε καμμια ασπρη μερα  :: 
και εκτος μεσα απο 'tserts' δεν υπαρχει αυτη τι στιγμη αλλη δυνατοτητα επεκτασης προς βαρκιζα και παραλια γενικα. (την αιγινα τη θεωρω κατι σα πρωσορινη λυση αναγκης ισως, ειναι τοσο μακρια... δεν ειναι κ οτι πιο αξιοπιστο)

----------


## dti

Μιχάλη, για τον petsat #12131 είχα γράψει κι εδώ:
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=411450
Επικοινώνησε με τον greekalaxan που εμφανίζεται να είναι ο διαχειριστής του.
Αν ενεργοποιηθεί ο petsat, ο tserts έχει πολύ σοβαρό λόγο να κάνει link μαζί του: λίγο πιο κάτω από τη Σαρωνίδα, είναι το Θυμάρι όπου υπάρχει καταχωρημένο το node tserts-thimari (#11942)  ::  
Τον petsat τον βλέπει από σας ο kosmas #9578, σύμφωνα με το WiND πάντα.

----------


## tserts

Σόρυ δεν το είχα πάρει χαμπάρι το thread...

Το θυμάρι το έχω βάλει για εθιμοτυπικούς λόγους, δεν ελπίζω να το συνδέσω στο άμεσο μέλλον. Αυτό που θέλω όμως είναι να βγάλω το ΑΜΔΑ πιο νότια στις περιοχές που αναφέρετε, αν μπορώ..

Λοιπόν πιάτο υπάρχει σε αναμονή, αν και το προόριζα για 2ο ΒΒ προς τα πάνω, αφού η τωρινή διάταξη με αφήνει αρκετές φορές εκτός δικτύου.

Θα μπω τώρα να δω τα άνω αναφερθέντα nodes να δω και εγώ για τι διάταξη μιλάμε. Ένα πιθανό πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι το ΜΤ το έχω στο μπαλκόνι προς τη παραλία Βούλας, αφού η ταράτσα μου είναι με κεραμίδια και δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολη η πρόσβαση και το ΜΤ θα έπρεπε να πάει στο πατάρι, όπου επίσης δεν είναι εύκολη οποιαδήποτε μετατροπή.

Πέρα από αυτά δηλώνω έντονο ενδιαφέρον για τη νότια επέκταση!!

----------


## costas43gr

Γιαννη αν βλεπεις και απο την αλλη μερια για να βγουν τα λινκ, η καλυτερη λυση ειναι, αν μπορεις, να στησεις αλλο ενα ταρατσοπισακι με 1-2 interface και απλος να τα ενωσεις με utp, εαν και εφοσον εχεις την δυνατοτητα να περασεις ενα καλωδιο δικτυου απο την μια μερια στην αλλη.
Για δες κι αυτην την δυνατοτητα......
Απλα με ενα itox ή ενα firenas που ειναι πολυ μικρα σε διαστασεις και απαιτησεις, να στησεις ενα ακομα αυτονομο και δυνατο μηχανημα.

----------


## tserts

Προσωπικά δεν είμαι υπέρ των σουβλακίων (με την αμδαϊτικη έννοια)..

Το λινκ με πετσατ είναι καραμπινάτο σουβλάκι και δεν νομίζω να παίζει πάνω από 1ΜΒΙΤ (εκτός αν ψήνουμε περιστέρια μαζί με το routing). Αυτό σημαίνει ότι όλη η κίνηση του κόμβου (Δηλαδή όπως το προτείνετε κάτω από Βάρκιζα) θα περνάει από 1 λινκ του ενός ΜΒΙΤ.

Εγώ θα πάρω το πιάτο πίσω που το έχω δώσει στον Ηλία (7346) για να δει ένα πιθανό ΒΒ, και θα το στήσω προς τα κάτω. Να μπεί κόσμος από Βάρκιζα και κάτω να δοκιμάσουν να δούμε τι ψάρια πιάνουμε...

Δεν διατείνομαι ότι είμαι ιδιαίτερος γνώστης οπότε θα ήθελα τα σχόλια των εμπειρότερων στα παραπάνω γιατί μπορεί να γράφω και π@π@ριές..

----------


## tserts

Κώστα τώρα το είδα το ποστ σου, συμφωνώ ότι είναι μια λύση αυτό που προτείνεις και πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει τρόπος να γίνει (έτσι κι αλλιώς το σπίτι μου το έχω κάνει ελβετικό τυρί με τα utp), αλλά σίγουρα θα έχει πολύ μανούρα μέχρι να βγει.. 

Τέσπα, είμαι μέσα, πάμε να βάλουμε και ένα ΑΡ στο νάο του Ποσειδώνα!!!  ::  

Κώστα για δώσε μου μερικές προτάσεις για συσκευές για το παταροPC που θα είναι γρήγορες, σταθερές, θα καλύπτουν τις ανάγκες μας και δεν θα κοστίζουν όσο ένα getz... Επειδή έχω και 2ο pc εφεδρικό, να δούμε μήπως παίζει και τπτ πιο βολικό να πάει εκεί πάνω...

----------


## costas43gr

Μην το λες, 17χιλ. λινκ εχω στο χωριο, σε b και σε bandwith test χτυπαει 7-8 Mbps με καθαρη οπτικη επαφη.
Ολα ειναι θεμα δοκιμων στην πραξη, αλλο στην θεωρια...(Το πρωτο τεστ εγινε με 2 wrt45g μια grid 24αρα και ενα πιατο+feeder 1μ.)
Αν δεν υπαρχει αλλος τροπος ,κατα την γνωμη μου παντα, και δεν δημιουργειτε προβλημα αξιζει καθε δοκιμη.

----------


## papashark

> Προσωπικά δεν είμαι υπέρ των σουβλακίων (με την αμδαϊτικη έννοια)..
> 
> Το λινκ με πετσατ είναι καραμπινάτο σουβλάκι και δεν νομίζω να παίζει πάνω από 1ΜΒΙΤ (εκτός αν ψήνουμε περιστέρια μαζί με το routing). Αυτό σημαίνει ότι όλη η κίνηση του κόμβου (Δηλαδή όπως το προτείνετε κάτω από Βάρκιζα) θα περνάει από 1 λινκ του ενός ΜΒΙΤ.
> 
> Εγώ θα πάρω το πιάτο πίσω που το έχω δώσει στον Ηλία (7346) για να δει ένα πιθανό ΒΒ, και θα το στήσω προς τα κάτω. Να μπεί κόσμος από Βάρκιζα και κάτω να δοκιμάσουν να δούμε τι ψάρια πιάνουμε...
> 
> Δεν διατείνομαι ότι είμαι ιδιαίτερος γνώστης οπότε θα ήθελα τα σχόλια των εμπειρότερων στα παραπάνω γιατί μπορεί να γράφω και π@π@ριές..


Kαταρχάς ακόμα και 1Μbit να πιάνει μονάχα, είναι παραπάνω από τα 0Mbit που έχουν τώρα !  ::  

Δεύτερον θα έχεις παραπάνω από 1 mbit, θες τουλάχιστον 80αρι πιάτο, αν και όσο πιο μεγάλο τόσο ποιό καλά. Το κακό είναι ότι ξέρω ότι εκεί που θα το βάλεις είναι δύσκολο να βάλεις πολύ μεγάλο. Αν το άλλο άκρο μπορεί τουλάχιστον να βάλει 1.2 πιάτο, θα είναι καλύτερα  :: 

*Κοινώς, DO IT !*  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Γιαννη πριν αγορασεις οτιδηποτε, καλο θα ειναι να γινει μια δοκιμη απο εσενα σε συνενοηση με τον απεναντι με οτι βρεθει απο εφεδρικο εξοπλισμο...
Αν ολα πανε καλα, σκευτεστε για αγορα μονιμων συσκευων - κατασκευων, αυτην την αποψη εχω και την εχω εφαρμοσει.

----------


## Cha0s

> Μην το λες, 17χιλ. λινκ εχω στο χωριο, σε b και σε bandwith test χτυπαει 7-8 Mbps με καθαρη οπτικη επαφη.


Στο παλιό σπίτι είχα λινκ 16km (αν θυμάμαι σωστά, ίσως να ήταν 14) και έπιανε 30mbit άνετα.

Με πιατάκι 1μέτρο και cm9.

Αν έβαζα και SR5 και 1.20πιάτο και στις 2 πλευρές τα 40mbit τα είχα χαλαρά  ::

----------


## papashark

s[email protected]@pireas 55χλμ, 1.2πιάτα, 20mbit....

----------


## tserts

Καλά μη βαράτε, μέσα είπαμε.

Στέλνω ΡΜ στον Κάλαχαν..

Are you feeling lucky, ..punk?

----------


## mikemtb

> Προσωπικά δεν είμαι υπέρ των σουβλακίων (με την αμδαϊτικη έννοια)..
> 
> Το λινκ με πετσατ είναι καραμπινάτο σουβλάκι και δεν νομίζω να παίζει πάνω από 1ΜΒΙΤ (εκτός αν ψήνουμε περιστέρια μαζί με το routing). Αυτό σημαίνει ότι όλη η κίνηση του κόμβου (Δηλαδή όπως το προτείνετε κάτω από Βάρκιζα) θα περνάει από 1 λινκ του ενός ΜΒΙΤ.
> 
> Εγώ θα πάρω το πιάτο πίσω που το έχω δώσει στον Ηλία (7346) για να δει ένα πιθανό ΒΒ, και θα το στήσω προς τα κάτω. Να μπεί κόσμος από Βάρκιζα και κάτω να δοκιμάσουν να δούμε τι ψάρια πιάνουμε...
> 
> Δεν διατείνομαι ότι είμαι ιδιαίτερος γνώστης οπότε θα ήθελα τα σχόλια των εμπειρότερων στα παραπάνω γιατί μπορεί να γράφω και π@π@ριές..


Ας δουμε πρωτα τη βαρκιζα που ειναι πολυ κοντα 3,5 με 4,5 χιλ. και αν δεν υπαρξει ενδιαφερον μετα απο ενα ευλογο χρονικο διαστημα (θα ελεγα μεχρι τελος του μηνα-αρχες ιουνη) τοτε παμε για το 'σουβλακι'.
Το βραδακι θα στειλω mail σε ολους τους βαρκιζιωτες, και βλεπουμε... ε? θα ενημερωσω εδω αν εχω νεα.

----------


## RpMz

Όπως και να έχει βγάλτε το λινκ, έτσι και εμείς μετά θα έχουμε και εναλακτική διαδρομή προς Νότια Προάστεια.. 

Όσων αφορά για τα σουβλάκια, δυστυχώς η ευτυχώς έχω 23km λινκ που παίζει αυτή τι στιγμή και συνδέει όλοι την ΝοτιοΑνατολική Αττική.. Στην αρχή βγαίνει το σουβλάκι, και αφου βγούν ενδιαφερόμενοι ενδιάμεσα, σπάει σιγά σιγά.. 

Απο την δική μας πλευρά έχουμε φτάσει σε ευνοικό σημέιο με τα παιδιά απο την Αγ.Μαρίνα για να τους συνδέσουμε μέσω sv1bjr>ntheodor, αλλά τα βουνά μας χαλάνε την κατάσταση..  ::

----------


## ale3is

Mikemtb,μου εστειλες εμαιλ για τον κομβο στο flemming αλλα δυστυχως ο λογος που το ειχα καταχωρισει ηταν μηπως και συνεδεα τα δυο Ε.Κ.Θ.Ε(ελληνικο κεντρο θαλασσιων ερευνων) απο το Μαυρο λιθαρι στον Α.Κοσμα αλλα το ολο θεμα κολλησε και δεν προχωραει προς το παρων...Παντως ο admin στο ε.κ.θ.ε στην Αναβυσσο εχει ενημερωθει για το ΑΜΔΑ και οταν και αν γινει συνδεση μεταξυ των δυο θα βοηθησει την κατασταση...

----------


## tserts

Ο Κάλαχαν δεν έχει απαντήσει, πάντως σίγουρα εκεί πάνω (Σαρωνίδα) δεν θα έχουμε εύκολο administration, είναι μάλλον εξοχικό..

Εγώ μαζεύω τα υλικά για τον Η/Υ.. Θα ποστάρω αν μου λείπει κάτι..

Και συμφωνώ με τη γνώμη ότι η Βάρκιζα έχει προτεραιότητα αλλά πάμε και βλέπουμε..

Κοίταζα σήμερα τον υπάρχοντα ιστό που θα μπει το πιάτο και είναι πολύ στριμωγμένη η κατάσταση.. Από τώρα σας λέω ότι δεν μπορώ να κάνω 40 φορές στόχευση από 'κει πάνω..

----------


## mikemtb

> Από τώρα σας λέω ότι δεν μπορώ να κάνω 40 φορές στόχευση από 'κει πάνω..


ελα, ελα, σκαρφαλωνω εγω, οποτε χρειαστει!!

----------


## tserts

Παίδες ο Κάλαχαν δεν έχει απαντήσει...

Μάλλον ο κόμβος βρίσκεται συμβολικά εκεί..

Βάζουμε μπροστά για Βάρκιζα; Ποιοι είναι ενεργοί εκεί; Ποιός είναι κατάλληλος να στήσει ένα καλό ΑΡ;

Δηλώστε ενδιαφέρον να βγάλουμε και τη Βάρκιζα...

Εγώ ακόμα δεν έχω το πιάτο αλλά μπορούμε να καταστρώσουμε ένα σχέδιο πριν τις δοκιμές επί πεδίου...

----------


## mikemtb

Καλημέρα!
μου εχουν απαντησει 2 ατομα μεχρι στιγμής. 
1.O κομβος baspan 11746, ο οποιος ενδιαφερεται και για ΒΒ αν βολευει.
2.Ο κομβος 10663, ο οποιος θα μετακομισει, και δεν ισχυει πια...
Εχω στειλει mail ακομα στους εξης: 
Sotos 10126
Htpc-varkiza 11403
Tage 527
Kmav 12497
atsolis 6715

Αντε να δούμε, υπαρχουν πραγματικα ή ειναι εικονικα καταχωρημενα...
Στοχος μου ειναι ο 6715, διοτι εχει οπτικη με 11743 στο κιτσι, που ειναι φιλος μου και μπορει να βοηθησει.

----------


## mikemtb

ακομα κατι που ειδα στο Wind και μου εκανε εντυπωση, ειναι οτι ο petsat στην αναβυσσο εχει οπτικη επαφη με Γλυφαδα!  ::  (viper 2672, και john70 603 :: 
Μπορει καποιος που γνωριζει τη μορφολογια της περιοχης να το επιβεβαιωσει?

----------


## tserts

Το 80% των ασύνδετων είναι μη υπολογίσιμοι...

Θέλουμε να βρούμε έναν ενεργό και υπεύθυνο να συνδεθεί και να μπορεί να βγάλει ένα καλό ΑΡ..

Δύσκολά δηλαδή τα πράγματα.. Το καλό είναι ότι έχουμε ενισχύσεις από Παπασάρκ, που αυξάνει τις πιθανότητες...  ::  

Τον Petsat για μένα τον ξεχνάμε, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχουμε αξιόπιστη διαχείριση...

Βάρκιζα δεν βλέπω πάντως καλά, πιό νότια βλέπω καλύτερα...

----------


## tserts

Τον 11746 μου τον βγάζει πράσινο στο wind, με 4,5χλμ..

Αλλά δεν νομίζω να βγαίνει...

Μακάρι πάντως... Έχει έτοιμο εξοπλισμό;

----------


## Painter

Mike, o Tage είναι συνάδελφός μου και είναι Σουϊδός, άν του έστειλες mail στα Ελληνικά... έχασες. Αν πιστεύεις πως μπορεί να βοηθήσει απο εκεί που μένει να τον ψήσω να στήσει κάτι μικρό (γιατί για μεγάλο δέν τον βλέπω).
Επίσης να πω πως χαρίζω hageroειδές κουτί αν χρειαστεί να φτιαχτεί κόμβος εκστρατίας για εύκολο και γρήγορο deployment σέ ταράτσα άσχετου με τα δικτυακά.

----------


## dti

> Καλημέρα!
> μου εχουν απαντησει 2 ατομα μεχρι στιγμής. 
> 1.O κομβος baspan 11746, ο οποιος ενδιαφερεται και για ΒΒ αν βολευει.


Ο baspan σύμφωνα με το WiND βλέπει τον petsat.
Έχετε επικοινωνήσει μέσω pm ή email με τον greekalaxan;

----------


## mikemtb

> Ο baspan σύμφωνα με το WiND βλέπει τον petsat.
> Έχετε επικοινωνήσει μέσω pm ή email με τον greekalaxan;





> Παίδες ο Κάλαχαν δεν έχει απαντήσει...
> 
> Μάλλον ο κόμβος βρίσκεται συμβολικά εκεί..


 Ας περιμενουμε λιγο, ισως να απαντησει καποια στιγμη μωρε...
Μεσα στη βδομαδα που ερχεται, παιζει να ενημερωσω ενα τυπο -φιλος φιλου- (γεωγραφικα πολυ κοντα στον Petsat) σχετικά με τι εστι AWMN, και αν θελει να δουμε για τα περαιτερω.
Ουφ, αυτα. υπομονη, δεν το εχω αφήσει το θεμα στην τύχη του, θα επανελθω! καλή Κυριακη, αντε να παμε κ καμμιά βολτουλα ρεεεεε!  ::

----------


## RpMz

Κάνε καμια βόλτα γιατι σε έχουν λιώσει οι client σου  ::

----------


## chrome

Καταχωρήθηκε νέος κόμβος στην Σαρωνίδα, #12719. Είναι το εξοχικό της κοπελιάς μου. Αν βοηθάει στον σχεδιασμό υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να στηθεί κάτι και σύντομα. Περιμένω νέα.

----------


## tserts

Greekkalahan έχω στείλει εγώ από τις 10 Μαΐου και τπτ..

Παιδιά σε εξοχικό δεν θα κάνουμε δουλειά.. Ούτε σε άσχετο που δέχεται να δωρήσει την ταράτσα του.. Δείτε τι τραβάμε εγώ και ο 7346 με τον Μεσκαλίτο.. 5 μέρες πάνω και 2 μέρες κάτω ο κόμβος... Τώρα έχουμε 1 βδομάδα εκτός..

Πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποιος που τον ενδιαφέρει και να ασχολείται με το σπορ... Αλλιώς βγάζουμε προσωρινά λινκ..

Τον 11746 τον ξέρει κανείς; Να το δούμε; Του έστειλα ΡΜ και τον παραπέμπω εδω...

----------


## chrome

Από την στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει τίποτα καλύτερο είμαι διαθέσιμο να βοηθήσω την περιοχή. Από εκεί και πέρα κρίνετε εσείς τι είναι καλό και τι όχι.

----------


## mikemtb

> Τον 11746 τον ξέρει κανείς; Να το δούμε; Του έστειλα ΡΜ και τον παραπέμπω εδω...


Αφου εχω μιλησει με τον ανθρωπο, και ενημερωσα εδω ^ πιο πανω, διαβαστε λιγο σας παρακαλω, κ μην κανετε βιαστικες κινησεις!
αντε καληνυχτα, δουλεια αυριο...

----------


## dti

> Παιδιά σε εξοχικό δεν θα κάνουμε δουλειά..


Στο εξοχικό στον Ωρωπό είχα 120 μέρες uptime, μετά 90, μετά 50 και τώρα πάλι 44+. Οι διακοπές (πλην της πρώτης φοράς) έγιναν για mikrotik upgrade ή / και προληπτική αντικατάσταση τροφοδοτικού.

Αν περιμένεις να βρεις σ΄αυτές τις περιοχές μόνιμες κατοικίες και κάποιον σχετικό με το άθλημα, καλύτερα πήγαινε να παίξεις τζόκερ!  ::  
Μέχρι να πυκνώσει το δίκτυο κι εκεί, ακόμη και εντελώς ανεπιτήρητος κόμβος, κατ΄αρχήν είναι αποδεκτός, κυρίως για να αποτελέσει "φάρο" προσέλκυσης κι άλλων ενδιαφερόμενων από την ευρύτερη περιοχή.

----------


## tserts

Καλώς, πάμε και βλέπουμε..

Κανόνισα με τον Ηλία να μου δώσει ένα αυτόνομο μηχανάκι που έχει με power over ethernet και θα το παρκάρω στην ταράτσα..

Μετά βλέπουμε από κάτω τι θα παίξει..

----------


## baspan

Γεια σας και απο μενα, αναμενω οδηγιες  ::

----------


## mikemtb

καλημερα! γιατι να μην ησουνα ο atsolis 6715  ::  
δε πα να δεις απο το wind που μενει να χτυπησεις κανα κουδουνι  ::  
Αντε, υπομονη...

----------


## baspan

> καλημερα! γιατι να μην ησουνα ο atsolis 6715  
> δε πα να δεις απο το wind που μενει να χτυπησεις κανα κουδουνι  
> Αντε, υπομονη...


Εγώ δεν σας κάνω???  ::

----------


## dti

Πιθανότατα μια χαρά φαίνεται οτι είσαι κι εσύ για να φθάσει το awmn σ΄όλη τη Βάρκιζα και σιγά σιγά να δημιουργηθούν οι προϋποθέσεις για επέκταση ακόμη πιο νοτιοανατολικά. Απλά, ο mikemtb ψάχνει κάποιον που να έχει οπτική επαφή με την περιοχή που βρίσκεται, ώστε να συνδεθούν οι γύρω από την Αγ. Μαρίνα Κορωπίου κόμβοι στο awmn.
Με πρώτη ευκαιρία βγάλε φωτογραφίες με τη θέα που έχεις από την ταράτσα σου και ανέβασέ τες εδώ ή στην καταχώρησή σου στο WiND.

----------


## tserts

Εγώ σε βλέπω μάλλον, και έχω κανονίσει να στήσω πιάτο προς τα κάτω..

Να βγάλω Α ή Β για αρχή; Να στήσω ένα ΑΡ σε Β για να μπορούν να με σαρώσουν από κάτω;

----------


## dti

> Να στήσω ένα ΑΡ σε Β για να μπορούν να με σαρώσουν από κάτω;


Έτσι, έτσι για αρχή...  ::

----------


## baspan

Παίδες

Έχω όλη την καλή διάθεση να βοηθήσω ώστε να έρθει το AWMN στην Βάρκιζα και μετά από εκεί όπου αλλού μπορεί να πάει, το μόνο πρόβλημα που έχω, είναι ότι δεν έχω καθόλου γνώσεις και εμπειρία πάνω σε ασύρματα δίκτυα. Η μόνη σχέση που έχω με πιάτα είναι τα 2 δορυφορικά που έχω στην ταράτσα μου  :: 

Όποτε όποια βοήθεια δεκτή

----------


## RpMz

> Παίδες
> 
> Έχω όλη την καλή διάθεση να βοηθήσω ώστε να έρθει το AWMN στην Βάρκιζα και μετά από εκεί όπου αλλού μπορεί να πάει, το μόνο πρόβλημα που έχω, είναι ότι δεν έχω καθόλου γνώσεις και εμπειρία πάνω σε ασύρματα δίκτυα. Η μόνη σχέση που έχω με πιάτα είναι τα 2 δορυφορικά που έχω στην ταράτσα μου 
> 
> Όποτε όποια βοήθεια δεκτή


Εδώ είμαστε σε ότι χρειαστείς.. Αρκεί να το ζητήσεις...  ::

----------


## papashark

> Παίδες
> 
> Έχω όλη την καλή διάθεση να βοηθήσω ώστε να έρθει το AWMN στην Βάρκιζα και μετά από εκεί όπου αλλού μπορεί να πάει, το μόνο πρόβλημα που έχω, είναι ότι δεν έχω καθόλου γνώσεις και εμπειρία πάνω σε ασύρματα δίκτυα. Η μόνη σχέση που έχω με πιάτα είναι τα 2 δορυφορικά που έχω στην ταράτσα μου 
> 
> Όποτε όποια βοήθεια δεκτή


Δεν έρχεσε την Παρασκευή το απόγευμα να σε κεράσω καφέ στο μαγαζί μου που είναι κοντά σου, να σου κάνω και ένα ιδιαίτερο ?  ::

----------


## chrome

πάντως αν φτάσει στον baspan άνετα μετά πάει Σαρωνίδα (αφού βάση του wind έχουμε οπτική επαφή). 
Περιμένω εξελίξεις και βασικά να περάσει το AWMN το βουνό και να φτάσει Βάρκιζα.

----------


## mikemtb

> Παίδες
> 
> Έχω όλη την καλή διάθεση να βοηθήσω ώστε να έρθει το AWMN στην Βάρκιζα και μετά από εκεί όπου αλλού μπορεί να πάει, το μόνο πρόβλημα που έχω, είναι ότι δεν έχω καθόλου γνώσεις και εμπειρία πάνω σε ασύρματα δίκτυα. Η μόνη σχέση που έχω με πιάτα είναι τα 2 δορυφορικά που έχω στην ταράτσα μου 
> 
> Όποτε όποια βοήθεια δεκτή


Και εγω εδω ειμαι, απλα λογο δουλειας δε μπορω καθημερινες τοσο ευκολα!! μην ανησυχεις, θα σε μαθω οτι πρεπει.!



> Δεν έρχεσε την Παρασκευή το απόγευμα να σε κεράσω καφέ στο μαγαζί μου που είναι κοντά σου, να σου κάνω και ένα ιδιαίτερο ?


Μεσα κ εγω, ενημερωστε με για την ωρα. (ολο και κατι νεο θα μαθω, χεχε) 6947566985

----------


## tserts

Baspan, σε διαβεβαιώνω, από προσωπικής εμπειρίας, ότι αν ασχοληθείς, θα βρείς πολύ κόσμο στην κοινότητα πρόθυμο να σε βοηθήσει και να σου προσφέρει γνώσεις...

Το ότι άρχισες να γράφεις εδώ είναι ή καλύτερη αρχή!

Αυτό που όλοι ζητάμε είναι η εξάπλωση του δικτύου προς τα κάτω και ψάχνουμε ένα κόμβο να κάνει την αρχή..

Για να απαντήσεις στο αν θα θελήσεις να είσαι εσύ αυτός θα χρειαστεί να μάθεις μερικά πράγματα για να ξεχωρίσεις στο μυαλό σου τι είναι ο πελάτης, τι ο κόμβος, πόσα χρήματα και χρόνο θα χρειαστείς κλπ...

Θα σου πρότεινα να κάνεις εκείνο το ιδιαίτερο που σου γράφει ο Παπασάρκ πιο πάνω, μετά το οποίο θα είσαι πολύ πιο ξεκάθαρος στο τι ακριβώς θα κάνεις...

----------


## tserts

Λοιπόν, μέχρι να μπουν όλα στη θέση τους, γιατί μου λείπουν μερικά υλικά, γύρισα το ΑΡ μου προς Βάρκιζα..

Στη φωτό φαίνεται το κομμάτι που λογικά με βλέπει, ο λαιμός στα δεξιά θα σας βοηθήσει να προσανατολιστείτε...

Βγείτε στις ταράτσες και αρχίστε να σαρώνετε! Αν βρεθεί κάποιος που πιάνει καλά, τον γυρίζω σε ΒΒ σε Α και αρχίζουμε...

Το πάνελ το έχω στα 20Dbm οπότε είναι αρκετά δυνατό, αν χρειαστεί να πάμε για λίγο στα 24 να μετρήσουμε, μου στέλνετε στο msn [email protected] να το τερματίσω..

edit: επειδή η φωτό είναι τραγική, στο http://www.wind.awmn.net/files/photos/photo-3878.jpg είναι η αντίστοιχη από το wind που είναι πιο καθαρή...

----------


## chrome

Υπάρχει οπτική επαφή βάση wind με Σαρωνίδα και συγκεκριμένα με τον κόμβο fuego7-2, #12719. σε απόσταση 17km. Αν το ήξερα θα είχα κάνει κάτι εχθές που ήμουνα εκεί. Υπάρχει δυνατότητα πάντως να γίνει κάτι μέσα στο επόμενο Σ/Κ. Περιμένω νέα και αν είναι να ξεκινήσω να ετοιμάζομαι.  ::

----------


## tserts

Το είδα... Ο κόμβος είναι ο #12719, έχεις βάλει ένα 3 παραπάνω..  ::  

Αυτός που βλέπει? Θα βοηθήσει Αγία Μαρίνα και Βάρκιζα;

Πάντως επαναλαμβάνω ότι το ΑΡ είναι ενεργό και μπορείτε να κάνετε δοκιμές όσοι θέλετε...

Στο ίδιο ΑΡ όταν ήταν λίγο γυρισμένο είχε συνδεθεί ο Παπασάρκ από Πειραιά για να σετάρει τον κόμβο μου στις αρχές του.. Οπότε αν σαρώσετε και υπάρχει επαφή θα πιάσετε τουλάχιστον SSID...

Τρέχει στα 2447 σε Β, SSID: awmn-10120AP.

----------


## mikemtb

tserts, ευχαριστω, η μερα βεβαια δεν προσφερεται για ταρασταδα, αλλα με την πρωτη ευκαιρια θα παω στον κομβο baspan 11746 με την ομνι του papashark για skan. ελπιζω τελικα σε a λινκ, και απο κει πλεον σε φιλικους κομβους που ειναι: 12405 --> 12743 --> 7230 (εγω)
πανω που ειχα χασει καθε ελπιδα, φαινεται τελικα φως στο σκοτινο τουνελ του awmn<---//--------->.αγ.μαρινα!!!!

----------


## tserts

Καλύτερα να πας με πιάτο ή grid...

Η Omni είναι λίγο προβληματική σε σημείο με σημείο και τέτοιες αποστάσεις...

----------


## papashark

> Καλύτερα να πας με πιάτο ή grid...
> 
> Η Omni είναι λίγο προβληματική σε σημείο με σημείο και τέτοιες αποστάσεις...


Κάνει εύκολα scan όμως, όχι ότι είναι ότι το καλύτερο, αλλά δουλειά κάνεις  ::

----------


## greekalaxan

τι να πω??
ότι και να πείτε έχετε δίκιο...αλλά δυστυχώς το wind id είναι φίλου ο όποιος και αυτός θέλει να εισβάλει στο awmn. Συγγνώμη που δεν απάντησα άδω και τόσο καιρό αλλά διαβάζω για το πανεπιστήμιο .το εμαιλ μου είναι [email protected] για να μπορέσω να βοηθήσω και εγώ όσο μπορώ .παρόλα αυτά έχω τρομερά περιορισμένο χρόνο αυτό τον καιρό και πιστεύω πως από τον Ιούλιο και μετά θα μπορώ να βοηθήσω .ξαναστείλε εμαιλ να σας φέρω και σε επαφή με τον φίλο που ενδιαφέρεται για το λινκ.
Πάντως εγώ για ένα τέτοιας απόσταση λινκ προτείνω 1,2μ πιάτο και cm9 καθώς και royter ταρατσοpc με nstream.....

----------


## chrome

Ο κόμβος είναι στην Σαρωνίδα. Μετά από Βάρκιζα και Αγ. Μαρινά. Το αν θα βοηθήσει αυτή την στιγμή είναι σχετικό. Είναι ένα link 17 km το οποίο περνάει από πάνω από αυτες τις 2 περιοχές. Αλλά αφού δεν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρων από κάποιους να γίνει κάτι άμμεσα, ποίο κοντινό και καλό, μπορεί να γίνει η αρχή και στην συνέχεια να σπάσει. 

Η οπτική του κόμβου είναι από Λαιμό, Βάρκιζα, Αγ. Μαρίνα και γενικά ότι είναι παραλιακά μέχρι και Αίγινα. Επισυνάπτω και μια Φωτογραφία (κακής ποιότητας και ανάλυσης λόγο κινητού) από το κομμάτι το οποίο ενδιαφέρει.

----------


## mikemtb

> Καλύτερα να πας με πιάτο ή grid...
> 
> Η Omni είναι λίγο προβληματική σε σημείο με σημείο και τέτοιες αποστάσεις...


εχω ενα παλιο πανελ της netgear 18db στο οποιο εχω αλλαξει το reverse N με κανονικο, θα το εχω κ αυτο μαζι κ βλεπουμε!

----------


## Dreamweaver

Γιουπι ο Vas θα μπει στο awmn!! 

Άντε Βασίλη κράτα γερά, ίσως έχεις πέσει σε βαθιά νερά, όμως είμαι σίγουρος πως θα τα καταφέρεις!

----------


## tserts

Έχει γίνει καμία σάρωση;

Το κοινό περιμένει αναφορά!!  ::

----------


## mikemtb

> Έχει γίνει καμία σάρωση;
> 
> Το κοινό περιμένει αναφορά!!


σαββατοκυριακο ρε παιδια θα γινει η δουλεια... 
καθημερινες κανενας απο μας δε μπορει...
φιλακια

----------


## baspan

kaname ena proxeiro scan me mia netgear 18ara kai sou episynaptoume to arxeio tou Network Stumbler

eisai kapoios apo aytous?

sorry gia ta greeklish alla to pc den eixe ellhnika  ::

----------


## tserts

Δυστυχώς όχι...

Το SSID μου είναι "σωστό": 

awmn-10120AP

Για να μην μπερδεύουμε τον κόσμο... Είναι σε Β και στα 2447 (κανάλι <8>). Δοκιμάστε να βάλετε scan list να μην βγαίνουν άσχετοι..

Πάντως πιάσατε πράμα... Δεν μου αρέσει αυτό.. Μάλλον καλή δουλειά κάνατε και δεν με πιάνετε...  ::

----------


## tserts

Τι λέω για scan list... Από windows είστε.. Βάλτε να ψάχνει μόνο σε Β αν γίνεται και στοχεύστε προς τον Κρεμαστό λαγό - Πανοραμα, οι φωτογραφίες μπορεί να βοηθήσουν..

----------


## mikemtb

> Τι λέω για scan list... Από windows είστε.. Βάλτε να ψάχνει μόνο σε Β αν γίνεται και στοχεύστε προς τον Κρεμαστό λαγό - Πανοραμα, οι φωτογραφίες μπορεί να βοηθήσουν..


 το αλλο weekend θα ξανακανω scanάρισμα, αυτη τη φορα με κανα routerboardάκι, και με το πανελ πανω σε 6μετρη σωληνα, διοτι απο βουλα μερια εχουμε δωμα διπλανης πολυκατοικιας, και ισως γιαυτο δε σε πιασαμε!
Αντε καλο βραδυ, θα τα πουμε μολις εχω νεότερα!

----------


## mikemtb

Α και κατι αλλο που ξεχασα! θυμαστε που εψαχνα καποιο node 'atsolis' ?
ε, μολις εφυγα απο το σπιτι του baspan σταματησα και απο κατω απο το σπιτι του 'atsolis' , βρηκα κατα τυχη ενα σχετικο κουδουνι, και μεχρι να του εξηγησω του ανθρωπου ποιος ειμαι... τελικα εχουμε ακυρο, ο ανθρωπος θα μετακομισει συντομα (και θα παει αγ.μαρινα ΛοΛ LoL)
Τι να πω... η ειμαστε τρελοι η δεν ειμαστε... τα ξενα κουδουνια... λολ

----------

